# Need advice with Conures



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if my Sun conures will be ok hatching and rearing their babies in a unheated bird room(outside adjoining to my aviary) 

Over view

I have a aviary split into 2, 5ft by 10 ft and 10 by 10ft and my bird room is 15ft by 8ft. My Sun conures are currently living in a breeding cage inside the bird room. I haven't put any heat up there as I was told they will be fine without but now they are sitting on eggs which should be due to start hatching in 12/13 days if all goes well. 
They are experienced birds but this is my first clutch so bit worried.

Just a little worried the babies won't survive if it's not warm enough from just parents body heat. I can add a oil radiator if need be but wanted to ask for a bit of advice.

Also if all goes well I would like to hand rear but let mum and dad do the first few weeks, what age is best to take away from parents?

Thank you


----------



## Big Uli (Jun 17, 2013)

They'll be fine
I used to breed exhibition budgies and they raised young when it was a lot colder than it is now
Just make sure you feed em well
Well fed youngsters will be warm youngsters
Secret to breeding in the winter is a deep nest box
The deeper the box the warmer the chicks and they will spend less energy keeping warm and grow much better

My budgies used to sit in 15 inch deep boxes and they all did fine


----------

